# 5 hour trip and no pay!



## Gypsy1 (May 30, 2016)

I picked up a passenger at DTW who had an urgent need to make it to Niagara Falls in Canada yesterday. Delayed flight caused a missed connection and he was the best man at. Wedding. 5 hours later, dropped him off, ate dinner with the wedding party, and was on my way. My cut showed up right away as about $200. This morning I'm horrified to see that it's gone! The trip still shows up but it now says $0. What happened??


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

I would be emailing Uber support until there is a resolution.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

That usually happens when it's under review. Passenger must have made a complaint.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Gypsy1 said:


> I picked up a passenger at DTW who had an urgent need to make it to Niagara Falls in Canada yesterday. Delayed flight caused a missed connection and he was the best man at. Wedding. 5 hours later, dropped him off, ate dinner with the wedding party, and was on my way. My cut showed up right away as about $200. This morning I'm horrified to see that it's gone! The trip still shows up but it now says $0. What happened??


Probably exactly what McLovin said. I'm just curious about international travel. I know you guys are so close to Canada, but are you covered with your insurance and Uber's insurance? My commercial policy forbids travel outside my state w/o a supplemental endorsement which is about $80 a day. Just be sure next time. I'm sure you'll get that money in your account soon.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Lol.. You did an international Uber trip and they won't even pay you?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber reviews all rides that are excessively high. It should be in you pay after a review, still should email them.


----------



## Gypsy1 (May 30, 2016)

The situation was resolved through a few emails with Uber. Their response was very quick and not canned. It was explained that trips over $100 must be approved before a payment is issued, which can take 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Glad it got settled for you!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Nice.. glad you got your money. 

Did you eat with the wedding party? How was it?

Ive been invited to eat with riders, among other offers a few times. I always declined, I feel like it would be weird. I did eat lunch with a groul of riders once but that was a half hour onto a 200 mile trip.


----------



## Gypsy1 (May 30, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Nice.. glad you got your money.
> 
> Did you eat with the wedding party? How was it?
> 
> Ive been invited to eat with riders, among other offers a few times. I always declined, I feel like it would be weird. I did eat lunch with a groul of riders once but that was a half hour onto a 200 mile trip.


I did!! They were the nicest people. Treated me like an invited guest. Now that it's over and Im back home, it couldn't have turned out any more perfect. My boyfriend had an overnight nearby and I was able to spend the night there before turning around right away.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Gypsy1 said:


> I did!! They were the nicest people. Treated me like an invited guest. Now that it's over and Im back home, it couldn't have turned out any more perfect. My boyfriend had an overnight nearby and I was able to spend the night there before turning around right away.


Awsome! One of these days I'm going to show up at an event I'm invited to, a party or Bbq or something. Just to see who is more uncomfortable me or them.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

5 hr trip.....best man at a wedding....no other alternative.....

You haven't answered the question everyone is wondering about...

How much was the tip?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Gypsy1 said:


> I picked up a passenger at DTW who had an urgent need to make it to Niagara Falls in Canada yesterday. Delayed flight caused a missed connection and he was the best man at. Wedding. 5 hours later, dropped him off, ate dinner with the wedding party, and was on my way. My cut showed up right away as about $200. This morning I'm horrified to see that it's gone! The trip still shows up but it now says $0. What happened??


5 hr trip.....best man at a wedding....no other alternative.....

You haven't answered the question everyone is wondering about...

How much was the tip?


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Gypsy1 said:


> I picked up a passenger at DTW who had an urgent need to make it to Niagara Falls in Canada yesterday. Delayed flight caused a missed connection and he was the best man at. Wedding. 5 hours later, dropped him off, ate dinner with the wedding party, and was on my way. My cut showed up right away as about $200. This morning I'm horrified to see that it's gone! The trip still shows up but it now says $0. What happened??


200$for 5 hours drive? I made 140$for a 2 hr ride. How much u make a mile?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Detroit doesn't make much at all. At one time it was $.30 per mile. OUCH!


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> Detroit doesn't make much at all. At one time it was $.30 per mile. OUCH!


You mean to say that Uber put the rate UP? More fare means less pax. This must have been a hard decision I bet the drivers were rioting.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> Nice.. glad you got your money.
> 
> Did you eat with the wedding party? How was it?
> 
> Ive been invited to eat with riders, among other offers a few times. I always declined, I feel like it would be weird. I did eat lunch with a groul of riders once but that was a half hour onto a 200 mile trip.


A groul of riders? Is that like a murder of crows?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> A groul of riders? Is that like a murder of crows?


Ha..


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Gypsy1 said:


> The situation was resolved through a few emails with Uber. Their response was very quick and not canned. It was explained that trips over $100 must be approved before a payment is issued, which can take 24 to 48 hours.


Told ya, happened to me last November.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

Gypsy1 said:


> I picked up a passenger at DTW who had an urgent need to make it to Niagara Falls in Canada yesterday. Delayed flight caused a missed connection and he was the best man at. Wedding. 5 hours later, dropped him off, ate dinner with the wedding party, and was on my way. My cut showed up right away as about $200. This morning I'm horrified to see that it's gone! The trip still shows up but it now says $0. What happened??


260 miles in five hours including customs and immigration at canadian border and you just happened to have your passport in the car?

Bullshit alarm is going ballistic


----------



## lifeafteroil (Feb 26, 2016)

UberProphet? said:


> 260 miles in five hours including customs and immigration at canadian border and you just happened to have your passport in the car?
> 
> Bullshit alarm is going ballistic


In fairness, 260 miles in 5 hours is only an average speed of 52 mph, which is below the speed limit on most major interstates. If the passenger was picked up near her home, she could easily have stopped by to grab it after the passenger told her that the destination was across the border (or perhaps, since she lives near the border, she keeps it in the car as a just-in-case). And last time I crossed the border at Niagara Falls, it really didn't take that long -- about 5 minutes with the border guards, and 30 minutes to an hour waiting in line to get to them. Reducing the drive time to 4 hours makes the average speed 65 mph, which is still on the low end for major highways (e.g. I-75 is 70 mph near me, and people's usual speed is closer to 80 or 85).


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UberProphet? said:


> 260 miles in five hours including customs and immigration at canadian border and you just happened to have your passport in the car?
> 
> Bullshit alarm is going ballistic


Could have an Enhanced drivers license and not need a passport for Canada 
http://www.michigan.gov/sos/0,1607,7-127-1627_8669_53333---,00.html


----------



## Gypsy1 (May 30, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> 5 hr trip.....best man at a wedding....no other alternative.....
> 
> You haven't answered the question everyone is wondering about...
> 
> How much was the tip?


The fare was $247. My cut $179. But I made a very good tip +he paid for all the gas and food along the way. Not to mention the food and drink at the wedding. Tip was $80.


----------



## rolyasmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

A


Gypsy1 said:


> The fare was $247. My cut $179. But I made a very good tip +he paid for all the gas and food along the way. Not to mention the food and drink at the wedding. Tip was $80.


Awesome ride!!!


----------



## CMarie73 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ok so...That comes out to about $40 an hour...do they pay you for driving home? Or is it essentially $20/hour? I'm not sure if I would want a ride like that. Do I? Do we get to decline of the destination is too far, too dangerous or too creepy?? I'm about to start uber so would love the insight!


----------



## rolyasmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

I would have taken that ride, no they don't pay for you to travel home. The goal would be try to grab fares in different cities on way home to help pay for the way back. 

But technically yes, she drove 5 hours out there paid, return trip is not paid. 

But you don't get trips like that very often.


----------



## rolyasmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

And yes you can absolutely decline that ride, just tell the rider you cannot travel that far b.c of something ( i would say kids) and make sure THEY cancel the ride so you don't lose acceptance rate.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

CMarie73 said:


> Ok so...That comes out to about $40 an hour...do they pay you for driving home? Or is it essentially $20/hour? I'm not sure if I would want a ride like that. Do I? Do we get to decline of the destination is too far, too dangerous or too creepy?? I'm about to start uber so would love the insight!


Considering that some folks would drive around for hours and only get little fares (if any) and no tips, it wouldn't be such a bad ride. Ask yourself, today, did you make fares equivalent to $40/hr? Or even $20/hr? And what about perks like free food and drinks and also tips?

You can definitely cancel as stated above

But a road trip back isn't too bad imho, even if you don't pick up any fares on the way back.


----------



## Superduber (Feb 19, 2016)

Gypsy1 said:


> The fare was $247. My cut $179. But I made a very good tip +he paid for all the gas and food along the way. Not to mention the food and drink at the wedding. Tip was $80.


What I don't get is why didn't pax just rent a car? Fare + tip + paid for your gas and food. That must be approaching $400 just for the one way trip. Plus when the pax in Niagara presumably pax still needs local transportation. Rental means you also have local transportation covered. I mean maybe pax didn't have a license or too young to rent, but rent a car is what I would have done.


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

I thought Uber had a ride max of 2 hours?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Sure said:


> I thought Uber had a ride max of 2 hours?


I heard 4 hours.


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> I heard 4 hours.


I really don't know, but this was 5 hours. We both could be wrong. Lol


----------



## Gypsy1 (May 30, 2016)

Superduber said:


> What I don't get is why didn't pax just rent a car? Fare + tip + paid for your gas and food. That must be approaching $400 just for the one way trip. Plus when the pax in Niagara presumably pax still needs local transportation. Rental means you also have local transportation covered. I mean maybe pax didn't have a license or too young to rent, but rent a car is what I would have done.


The problem was the time constraint and lack of sleep, on his part. He's a law student and waited until the last minute to leave for this wedding. Burning the candle at both ends, I'm guessing, will to poor decisions. They were all driving back together the next day, there was drinking at the wedding, and no time to rent and return a car.


----------



## Gypsy1 (May 30, 2016)

rolyasmatt said:


> I would have taken that ride, no they don't pay for you to travel home. The goal would be try to grab fares in different cities on way home to help pay for the way back.
> 
> But technically yes, she drove 5 hours out there paid, return trip is not paid.
> 
> But you don't get trips like that very often.


As a flight attendant, I've learned that life is also about the journey and the people you meet along the way. The whole experience was an overall win for me! Made some decent money, had some memorable conversation with a complete stranger who turned out to be a very interesting person, and sat outside on a beautiful night with a small group of lovely people to celebrate the wedding of their son/daughter/friend. And after that, got a bonus night with my love!


----------



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

CMarie73 said:


> Ok so...That comes out to about $40 an hour...do they pay you for driving home? Or is it essentially $20/hour? I'm not sure if I would want a ride like that. Do I? Do we get to decline of the destination is too far, too dangerous or too creepy?? I'm about to start uber so would love the insight!


You have the right to decline any ride, hopefully for a good reason. I declined a ride the other day, after returning from LAX to Irvine, CA i had a pax wanting to go to West Hollywood. It would have likely taken an hour and a half getting there and 2 and a half getting home and making my late for night time training. The guy understood, he's a Uber driver himself


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Can you please break down the fare in detail. I'm curious how much the details were. I was under the impression there was a maximum fare but I guess this proves there isn't. I'm curious what your rates are in detroit.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Can you please break down the fare in detail. I'm curious how much the details were. I was under the impression there was a maximum fare but I guess this proves there isn't. I'm curious what your rates are in detroit.


There is definitely not a maximum fare. I've seen payouts in the thousands, especially on NYE. However, any trip over $100 or so will generally get reviewed, and the limit is usually 4 hours but longer trips definitely happen. The long, expensive trips just require some communication with Uber to get paid out in a timely manner.


----------



## Michael Sotomayor (Feb 11, 2016)

Gypsy1 said:


> This morning I'm horrified to see that it's gone! The trip still shows up but it now says $0. What happened??


Don't worry too much this happens often on long rides. Just email them. They should ensure you on your wages.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> There is definitely not a maximum fare. I've seen payouts in the thousands, especially on NYE. However, any trip over $100 or so will generally get reviewed, and the limit is usually 4 hours but longer trips definitely happen. The long, expensive trips just require some communication with Uber to get paid out in a timely manner.


Ive had dozens of trips over $100.00, 5 over $300.00. I've only ever had 1 trip reviewed, it must have something to do with the card the account is on.


----------



## Finnegan (Mar 3, 2016)

Depends which market. Fares over 100$ -200$ are automatically reviewed. I think SF is at least 160$.
As I just drove a 2x surge to San Jose for 160$
Immediately showed on my earnings and was never reviewed.


----------



## CandyHowardCounty (May 18, 2016)

My passport stays with me...so not impossible. I would love someone to say lets ride to Canada one day! Ive never been, but let's roll


----------



## rjthemagician (Jun 7, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> I would be emailing Uber support until there is a resolution.


What support oh you mean the robo messages from someone not even knowing how to copy and paste to make it sound close to english?


----------

